# This would freak me out



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 8, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlOxlSOr3_M]Telekinetic Coffee Shop Surprise - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Noomi (Oct 8, 2013)

I would love that! I would love to be able to do that lol


----------



## laughinReaper (Oct 16, 2013)

Before my morning caffine, nah it wouldn't freak me out. If anything that chick would run from me screaming.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Oct 16, 2013)

Ha!  That was great!


----------



## Ronin (Jan 15, 2014)

I keep having dreams where I can do things like that.   Its rather disappointing waking up sometimes.


----------



## Politico (Jan 16, 2014)

How was anyone fooled by that.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 16, 2014)

cool


----------



## BobPlumb (Feb 2, 2014)

Politico said:


> How was anyone fooled by that.



If the mechanics of the special effects are well hidden, most anyone would be "in the moment" when this happens.  Perhaps some people would regain their skeptism seconds after it's over, especially people like us that have seen this video.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Spiderman (Feb 2, 2014)

I see that and all I can think is that's a lot of time and money for a prank.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 4, 2014)

Spiderman said:


> I see that and all I can think is that's a lot of time and money for a prank.



As long as it's not your time and money..... why do you care?


----------



## Politico (Feb 5, 2014)

I am sure it was grant money. So it was ours.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 5, 2014)

Anything for a movie promotion?

And I'd be the one person running up trying to get the woman's name and number. Cuz I have friends who can help people with demonic possession or other spiritual processes and gifts.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 10, 2014)

"Witch! Burn her!" woulda been funnier


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Feb 10, 2014)

I can't say how I would react but I don't believe in special powers.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 10, 2014)

Truthseeker420 said:


> I can't say how I would react but I don't believe in special powers.



Neither do I, but I wouldn't be thinking about how t fake it in the moment.


----------

